# 24V Turbo buildup



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

Im starting a thread for my 2003 GTI VR6 24V turbo buildup: Have started tearing down the car already in preparation for the buildup
These are the items im running right now:
Motegi DP1 18x8 w/235/40
ECS XAS CAI
EIP tuning CTS/STS
Jetex 70mm catback
These are the items Ive bought for the installation so far(ill be doing the work myself in my garage):
dbc throttle body
dbc cable
dbc pedal
GT35r w/T4 vband housing
034 EFI IIb standalone fuel injection/harness
pag parts 24v turbo manifold
USRT siemens 630cc injectors
turbo oil/coolant lines
plug and play wiring harness
bosch 044 fuel pump
tial 44mm wastegate
tial 50mm blow off valve
just intercoolers 29x11x3
ATP 3" turbo downpipe
C2 motorsports 24V VR6 SRI
3" intercooler piping
Autotech 9.1LB flywheel
TCS TC-200 clutch and pressure plate
Schimmel Performance level 0 axles
Will try and get pics posted of the tear down as soon as i can...


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Turbo buildup (kurty85)*

Here are the pics:
http://s219.photobucket.com/al...46865
This will probably be a similar one to vr6jettaGLI since we have very similar parts right off the bat...


_Modified by kurty85 at 7:35 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Sounds good, i would personaly advise against the lightweight flywheel, because it will loose inertia easier when shifting, and loose boost. atleast thats what ive heard. someone who knows will probably chime in and either correct my mistake, or add to my response.
I would also do meth.


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

One question for those who have torn apart a good amount of VR6's before- is it normal for the center cylinders to run a lot hotter and carbon like my pics show? Or is there an air leak somewhere and also plug gap not set right? The cylinders were running extremely hot- the plugs are white hot...


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

dont mean to be a ass but that looks like a 38mm wastegate, i think the 44 has a 4 bolt square flange on it


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_
034 EFI IIb standalone fuel injection/harness

IIb will not work for your application.You need a IIc.

_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_dont mean to be a ass but that looks like a 38mm wastegate, i think the 44 has a 4 bolt square flange on it

The 46mm has the 4 bolt flange,the 44 has a v-band clamp and what is pictured is a 38mm unit.


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes i know about the 38mm- I already bought the 44mm it just hasnt arrived yet
And the IIc is coming also but thanks for the update


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*updated pics*

Been making a fair bit of progress lately:
Engine back in car after removal to aid in clutch changeout
transmission reattached to engine
tc-200 clutch on and centered
valve cover reattached
turbo mounted on manifold
injectors in, fuel rail on, downpipe on
















Also decided to go with the stock flywheel and 44mm WG will be mounted when some more piping arrives and i get better at TIG welding: been practicing this week on various metals...


_Modified by kurty85 at 12:02 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: vr6 turbo (kurty85)*

Here's some more pics:
Got the hood back on ready to mount up the c2 SRI, and battery box, and radiator








Side shot with the 8x18's, will most likely go with some turbo twists in 9x19 if some become available








the TIG bench for practicing welding before I make the dumppipe








front view of the 24v, about 1 more week and hopefully she'll be running


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Nice, What compression you going to run?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

did you have to modify the ATP DP to work with the PAG manifold at all?


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

The ATP DP lines up fine with the manifold and turbo, I will just have to make a loop of 1.5 inch SS across from the bottom of the wategate to join back up with the DP; Ill be doing that this week with the tig.
As for software, I chose to go with C2 630cc software and compression is going to be stock right now until it's all running smooth, then i'll put in a 8.5:1 c2 SS HG spacer


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (kurty85)*

yo Kurt... like i said homie you gotta get rid off those wheels







....get those turbo twist you been talkin about!! I'll talk to JJ for you and see what he can hook up....just god please throw those things in the back yard and set em on fire!!!... actually wait you could probably sell them to a noob for a good price


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (LoDub1.8T)*

Looked at your photobucket pics.
1. the rabbit is disturbing
2. get the TL running. Looks nice.
3. Turbo setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4. What's the spec on your welder?


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (silvrsled)*

The TL does run rather well in fact, I took off the exhaust system to polish it up and fix a hole in it. The last owner dynoed it at 121whp and 71wtq. The welder is a miller maxstar 150 stl dcen tig. As for the rabbit, it was good eatin all right...


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

how are you modifying the pag manifold to accept the 44 mm wastegate?


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

I used an adapter from ATP to go from 2 bolt flange 38mm to v band 44mm


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

can u post a link to the ATP site for the adapter? 
I am gathering parts for my 24valve turbo project, similar to urs-GT-35R-but keeping the DBW and using C2 software....very interested in the ATP downpipe and the bigger wastegate--what are th advantages to using the 44mm wastegate as opposed to the 38 mm...great work--thanks for ur help.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

whats the AR on ur Garret GT 35R?? is it an 85 or a 1.06? What RPM will u hit full boost or even start seeing boost?--also, what are ur horsepower goals and what can the TC200 hold...I think 475 lbs of tourque?


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

The link for the adapter is
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS
The a/r is 1.06- I imagine I should hit full boost by 4000 rpm-- my horsepower goal for right now is 350whp at 6-8 lbs of boost and 450-500 at 16-18 lbs of boost


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (Snitches Get Stitches)*

The link for the adapter is
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS
The a/r is 1.06- I imagine I should hit full boost by 4000 rpm-- my horsepower goal for right now is 350whp at 6-8 lbs of boost and 450-500 at 16-18 lbs of boost and I changed my mind about running standalone im going to run c2 stock compression flash right now


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_The link for the adapter is
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=BCS
The a/r is 1.06- I imagine I should hit full boost by 4000 rpm-- my horsepower goal for right now is 350whp at 6-8 lbs of boost and 450-500 at 16-18 lbs of boost and I changed my mind about running standalone im going to run c2 stock compression flash right now

not gonna happen.


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

better rephrase that 6lbs of boost should be about 280-290 whp i was a bit mistaken and 500 probably wouldnt come until at least 21


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: updated pics (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_










Recipe for disaster right there. Get those bolts out of the turbine/exh mani ASAP and use studs w/ copper locking nuts. Those bolts will break off and cause you more problems than you want to deal with.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: updated pics (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
Recipe for disaster right there. Get those bolts out of the turbine/exh mani ASAP and use studs w/ copper locking nuts. Those bolts will break off and cause you more problems than you want to deal with.

Yo Kurt listen to this guy!.....he is very wise. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I didnt even think to look at that i just figured you knew. My bad homie


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: updated pics (LoDub1.8T)*

It wasn't permanent with the bolts as I have seen bolts break many time before so these are stainless bolts. But thanks for the heads up, I went and ordered 3/8-16 studs and copper locknuts from pag parts today.


_Modified by kurty85 at 7:02 PM 2-4-2008_


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: updated pics (kurty85)*

Update: Installed the studs and locknuts on the turbo, and found out something else. It's not a GT35R turbo. It's a T67 DBB. The guy that sold it to me got it from full race as a t67 with a 4 bolt downpipe connection, and they tig welded a 3" v-band on it.
Also got the intercooler mounted on the front bumper(it's 29x11x3!)
and the bumper cover cutout and put back on. I also ordered the rest of the 2.5 inch piping so i can weld it together when I get back to norfolk.
Also ordered Raxles bulletproof axles from marty at raxles...
I am very drunk right now it's hard to rtype


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Any update?


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

Put some cloths on that rabbit!!


----------



## dave13s4 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: 24V Turbo buildup (kurty85)*

pm sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: 24V Turbo buildup (dave13s4)*

IT RUNS!!!
Just started it up and it sounds mean as hell...
I let it sit there and idle for 10 minutes then gave a little gas,
awesome and it's only at 6psi
Ill post a video when I can...


----------



## lonny (Aug 20, 2007)

post that video!


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (lonny)*

Well I got back from deployment and wasnt sure if I really wanted to risk running on stock compression, so i am going a different route now... Bought Wossner pistons, 034 coated rod bearings, Pauter rods, VF mounts, and getting a bore to 82mm from SP. Planning to increase boost to 20 psi when I get it reassembled, here's some pics of the block, pauter rods, vf mounts, black C2 SRI, and the block disassembled:


































_Modified by kurty85 at 3:17 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: updated pics (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_Update: Installed the studs and locknuts on the turbo, and found out something else. It's not a GT35R turbo. It's a T67 DBB. The guy that sold it to me got it from full race as a t67 with a 4 bolt downpipe connection, and they tig welded a 3" v-band on it.


I was about to ask you if you were sure that was a 35R cause I've never seen that backplate on a 35R...I have seen it on a PT67...lol..
You have a PT6776RS. Excellent and VERY powerful turbo if you don't mind the lag. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope you at least chose the .68 A/R turbine housing. 
I rode in a 24v that had that same turbo and while it was too laggy for my taste is was STUPID FAST! Made 500whp on pump gas.


_Modified by GT-ER at 9:00 PM 9-25-2008_


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: updated pics (GT-ER)*

keeping my eyes open...


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: updated pics (Rodrigo18)*

The turbo is not a PT6776RS. It is not a precision turbo at all. It is a garrett sold by full race, checked their website and it is the GT37/T04Z/T67 DBB- Compressor: 0.70AR/Turbine: 0.84ar. The previous owner bought from full race and did not run it. I bought it for 900 from him.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: updated pics (kurty85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kurty85* »_The turbo is not a PT6776RS. It is not a precision turbo at all. It is a garrett sold by full race, checked their website and it is the GT37/T04Z/T67 DBB- Compressor: 0.70AR/Turbine: 0.84ar. The previous owner bought from full race and did not run it. I bought it for 900 from him.

PT6776RS = GT37/T04Z/T67 DBB
Different name for the same turbo. They all have 67mm compressor wheels with P-trim turbine wheels and T04S compressor covers ( unless you get an optional cover ). Precision turbos are Garrett turbos. 
I HONESTLY suggest using a .68 turbine housing. The PT6776RS/GT37/T04Z/T67 DBB is a very large turbo capable of over 700+whp. 
The 24v I rode in has very decent amount of lag ( it had more lag than my 1.8T did with the T3/T4 57trim Stage 3 .63 )...full boost came on at about 4800rpm...and this was with the .68 housing.
Lag is something some people like and some people hate so I don't know what you prefer...I'm just giving the point of view from someone who doesn't like lag.


----------

